

Redis sorted set stores score as a floating point number  - maus80
http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2014/07/redis-sorted-set-stores-score-floating-point-number/

======
eip
I made a Hazelcast version of Redis ZSet

I will probably release it after I test it some more.

Writes are single threaded, async, and eventually consistent.

Reads are multithreaded.

